

Is your site provocative enough? (i.e. competing for attention) - steffon
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/09/be_provocative.html
Summary:<p>Be Visual
Be Different--Break Patterns and Expectations
Be Daring
Change Things Regularly
Inspire Curiosity
Pose a Challenge
Be Controversial and Committed
Be Fun
Be Stimulating. Be Exciting. Be Seductive
Help them have Hi-Res Experiences<p>All good things to remind oneself when developing a product (or at least the homepage/brand).
======
run4yourlives
Damn, and here I thought Sierra was posting again.

Good post nonetheless.

